# Looking for small used pickup with plow



## Beginner (Nov 7, 2003)

My family and I are moving from the suburbs to a country house in central Connecticut with an endless driveway. I want to do my own plowing to avoid expense. Therefore, I am looking for a small pickup truck with a snowplow and extended cab (so I can also use it to ferry kids around). Any suggestions or leads would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## t4dodge (Oct 10, 2002)

http://bargainnews.com


----------

